# If Siri was a waitress



## ClimbEveryMountain

Hola a todos.

Sigo viviendo en USA y mientras más pasa el tiempo, más me doy cuenta de que el lenguaje descriptivo puede llegar a hacer más  mella que el prescriptivo.

En tal sentido me he encontrado con que un video del programa de Jimmy Kimmel is named "If Siri was a waitress"

El primer pensamiento que me vino fue "WAS???"... acaso no es "WERE" entonces... quién me puede explicar qué rayos está pasando acá?

Gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola:

¿Cómo empezar?

Quizás así: ¿Cuál es la diferencia en español entre "si Siri era una camarera" y "si Siri fuera una camarera"? Esa misma diferencia existe en inglés. Esa es la primera consideración.

La segunda consideración es que en el uso coloquial, es bastante frecuente que se use "if ... were ..." y "if ... was ..." de manera intercambiable. Quizás no sea gramaticalmente correcto pero es la realidad lingüística. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?


----------



## levmac

"were" es un resto de la antigua forma del subjuntivo, creo. Se ve como la manera tradicional de conjugar "be" en tales estructuras, pero es más que común ver y escuchar "was" también.


----------



## italy10

En inglés se usa el subjuntivo "if Siri were" con poca frecuencia, especialmente en el uso coloquial. Técnicamente es más correcto decir "if Siri were" pero muchas veces nosotros decimos "if Siri was" en lugar de eso para significar lo mismo. Como Peterdg dijo: quizá no sea correcto pero es la realidad lingüística.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Bueno, gracias a todos. En lo personal tengo un gusto particular por lo prescriptivo y no por lo descriptivo del lenguage.


----------



## SevenDays

En el inglés moderno, el subjuntivo propiamente tal es la forma base del verbo (el infinitivo sin "to"); es lo que vemos en las construcciones con los verbos del tipo _demand_, _expect_, etc. en el llamado _mandative subjunctive_: _I demand that she *arrive* early, _donde "arrive" no lleva la *-s* caraterística de la 3a persona del indicativo y por lo tanto representa el infinitivo.  O sea, el subjuntivo inglés no se conjuga, como en el castellano. Para expresar la _modalidad subjuntiva_ (que se refiere al significado de la frase), el inglés usa el pasado de indicativo, como en las construcciones con "if":_ if I *had* money; if he *wanted *to sing; if she *came* early_, donde "had", "wanted" and "came" no representan un tiempo pasado del indicativo, sino la modalidad subjuntiva de hipótesis. Por eso, no ha de extrañar el uso de "was" en "if Siri was", ya que "was" cumple la misma función que "had", "wanted" y "came". Por otra parte, la forma "were" viene del inglés antiguo, donde el subjuntivo sí se conjugaba; es un uso que perdura hoy en día, a tal extremo que se considera una frase hecha y la forma "correcta". Desde la perspectiva de la sintaxis, nada impide el uso de "was", que, por ser parte del modo indicativo, indica más certeza que "if Siri were". Ahora bien, por el lugar que ocupa "were" en la psicología del inglés, en un uso formal, vale la pena usar exclusivamente "were", que es la forma que el mundo culto quiere ver.
Saludos


----------



## micafe

Lo que dice Peter es totalmente válido y puesto en razón.

*"Si Siri era una camarera" = "If Siri was a waitress"

"Si Siri fuera una camarera" = "If siri were a waitress". *

También estoy de acuerdo en que el subjuntivo inglés ha perdido uso en el idioma hablado especialmente.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Yo lamento discentir con Peter y con micafé. No estoy de acuerdo con las oraciones que se usaron de ejemplo.


----------



## micafe

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Yo lamento di*s*entir con Peter y con micaf*e*. No estoy de acuerdo con las oraciones que se usaron de ejemplo.



Dices que di*s*ientes pero no das otra alternativa. ¿Por qué?

Nosotros no inventamos ejemplos, nos limitamos a usar la frase original. Tú mismo la pusiste...


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Yo nunca di oraciones en Español. Y la verdad, en el Inglés que yo he estudiado ambas oraciones se traducen igual. Eso es como tratar de traducir diferent algo como "yo pude" y "yo podía"


----------



## SevenDays

Para que "was" tenga valor subjuntivo, tiene que aparecer en un contexto de presente-futuro, que es lo que ocurre en las construcciones con "if" en este sentido. Si la estructura "if" aparece en un contexto pretérito, "was" asume su valor temporal de "pasado" indicativo:_ if Siri was a waitress, I didn't know it ~ si Siri fue/era una camarera, no lo sabía/supe_.  En mi uso, en contextos presente-futuro, "was", por su forma indicativa, equivale a "fuera" (el subjuntivo que heredamos del indicativo latino) y "were" equivale a "fuese" (nuestro subjuntivo del subjuntivo latino):_ If Siri *was* ~ Si Siri *fuera*; if Siri *were *~ Si Siri *fuese*_*.* Repito, éste es mi uso; en general, "fuera" y "fuese" son intercambiables para el "was" y "were" hipotético.
Saludos


----------



## aztlaniano

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Y la verdad, en el Inglés que yo he estudiado ambas oraciones se traducen igual.



No tenemos el contexto suficiente para saber si la frase quiere decir "Si Siria era camarera" o "Si Siri fuera camarera", ya que "was", en principio, es indicativo, pero con gran frecuencia se usa en lugar del subjuntivo, "were".
Si hubiera dicho "If Siri were a waitress" sabríamos a ciencia cierta que la traducción es "si fuera" (o "si fuese").


----------



## levmac

Hablamos de la Siri del iPhone. Es obviamente hipotético, y por lo tanto, en español, sería "si fuera...".

"If I was..." sí que se puede traducir con el indicativo, pero tendría que ser una frase concesiva:

"If I was angry, it's because I care about you" = I *was* angry, but this was because I care about you.


----------



## aztlaniano

levmac said:


> Hablamos de la Siri del iPhone. Es obviamente hipotético, y por lo tanto, en español, sería "si fuera...".


Si Siri no es una persona, logicamente no va a ser camarera tampoco, con lo cual "If Siri was" = "If Siri were" = Si Siri fuera/fuese


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

SevenDays said:


> Para que "was" tenga valor subjuntivo, tiene que aparecer en un contexto de presente-futuro, que es lo que ocurre en las construcciones con "if" en este sentido. Si la estructura "if" aparece en un contexto pretérito, "was" asume su valor temporal de "pasado" indicativo:_ if Siri was a waitress, I didn't know it ~ si Siri fue/era una camarera, no lo sabía/supe_.  En mi uso, en contextos presente-futuro, "was", por su forma indicativa, equivale a "fuera" (el subjuntivo que heredamos del indicativo latino) y "were" equivale a "fuese" (nuestro subjuntivo del subjuntivo latino):_ If Siri *was* ~ Si Siri *fuera*; if Siri *were *~ Si Siri *fuese*_*.* Repito, éste es mi uso; en general, "fuera" y "fuese" son intercambiables para el "was" y "were" hipotético.
> Saludos



Mejor explicado imposible.

Aztlaniano, el contexto que más puedo dar es lo que ya he escrito. Poner el link de youtube donde está el video va contra las reglas del foro pero si gustan lo pueden ver ahí. Aparece con el mismo nombre de este hilo.


----------



## aztlaniano

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Aztlaniano, el contexto que más puedo dar es lo que ya he escrito. Poner el link de youtube donde está el video va contra las reglas del foro pero si gustan lo pueden ver ahí. Aparece con el mismo nombre de este hilo.


Sin duda alguna, es "si Siri fuera/fuese". Emplea mal "if Siri was".  "Imagine if Siri was *were* a waitress". "What if Siri was *were *a waitress?"


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

So, was I right when I thought it should be were and not was? I mean, grammatically speaking.


----------



## levmac

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> So, was I right when I thought it should be were and not was? I mean, grammatically speaking.



No, I'd say both are acceptable. Guides ask writers to put "were" in formal writing, but you will find "was" even in that context, in my opinion.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Levmac I understand your point. However, I keep repeating that I don't wanna use or learn acceptable or descriptive language. My personal preference is prescriptive language. If we take for granted that something is acceptable under certain circumstances and contexts then we would have to admit that "you is" is another way to say "you are". And I have heard people say that. Thank you again for all your comments. I appreciate each and every one.


----------



## aztlaniano

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> So, was I right when I thought it should be were and not was? I mean, grammatically speaking.


It should be were. 
Many people use "was", especially Brits, but also less cultured Americans, who are presumably the ones who watch this show.
The script writers may have deliberately chosen to use "was", for the sake of the audience.


----------



## inib

> However, I keep repeating that I don't *wanna *use or learn acceptable or descriptive language.


CEM, if you want to stick to prescriptive language, why, precisely on a language forum where it is discouraged to used "non-standard" terms, do you use "wanna"?
I agree with the theoretical differences that other posters have pointed out regards "If Siri was/were...", but most of us agree that *in a hypothetical sense *you will hear "If X was..." almost as frequently as "If X were...". >Right or wrong, but it's a fact. And you'll hear it much more frequently than "you is", as you quote, or "you was" as I've occasionally heard, or "he's ate " instead of "he's eaten". There's no comparison.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

You are right. The reason behind is that I've been using my cellphone to reply and I just followed the rules for texting not for typing.


----------



## aztlaniano

inib said:


> *in a hypothetical sense *you will hear "If X was..." almost as frequently as "If X were...".


I suspect "If X was" is even more common than "If X were" in spoken language.


----------



## inib

aztlaniano said:


> I suspect "If X was" is even more common than "If X were" in spoken language.


Maybe, and even more so in BrE. Other foreros always seem to know how to quote statistics. I don't, so I just guess .


----------



## duvija

OK, it 'should' be _'were'_ but 'it is' _'was'_, all over the USA. If I was a rich man ... yadda dadda ...
And please, don't claim the translation of 'was' is 'fuera' and of 'were' is 'fuese'. In Uruguay we have the tendency to use 'fuese' more than in other areas of the world, and it's totally irrelevant the difference you want to make. "Fuera/fuese" are not differentiated. We go more to 'what sounds better' (like avoid rhymes, or whatever).


----------



## aztlaniano

duvija said:


> If I was a rich man ...


Sure, but Tevye is a humble shtetl-dweller who doesn't know any better.


----------



## Agró

*Fiddler on the Roof (film)*
Musical Numbers:
4 "If I Were a Rich Man" - Tevye


Does he say 'was' or 'were'?
I haven't listened to that song for ages.


EDIT: It's 'were' definitely.


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> *Fiddler on the Roof (film)*
> Musical Numbers:
> 4 "If I Were a Rich Man" - Tevye
> 
> 
> Does he say 'was' or 'were'?
> I haven't listened to that song for ages.
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's 'were' definitely.



It's "if I were a rich man" in the song, but unfortunately in another song I know it's "what if God was one of us".

I cannot more highly recommend "if Siri were a waitress".  Even if many people do say "was" it still is wrong, wrong, wrong, and it feel like a punch every time I hear it.  So why bother to say something wrong when you can say it right.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Good point.


----------



## Peterdg

merquiades said:


> Even if many people do say "was" it still is wrong, wrong, wrong, and it feel like a punch every time I hear it.


Says who?

That's one of the delights of not having a RAE for English

I happen to have a grammar here from Oxford University press: "A practical English grammar", by Thomson and Martinet, 1974,  that says: 



> *219*: In type 2 *were* can be used instead of *was*. We can say:
> If I/he were _ instead of_ If I/he was.


(type 2 in the quote refers to a type-2 conditional)

So, the least I can say is that they look at it from a different angle:


----------



## SevenDays

duvija said:


> OK, it 'should' be _'were'_ but 'it is' _'was'_, all over the USA. If I was a rich man ... yadda dadda ...
> And please, don't claim the translation of 'was' is 'fuera' and of 'were' is 'fuese'. In Uruguay we have the tendency to use 'fuese' more than in other areas of the world, and it's totally irrelevant the difference you want to make. "Fuera/fuese" are not differentiated. We go more to 'what sounds better' (like avoid rhymes, or whatever).



Given that I was the one who made the _was~fuera_ and _were~fuese_ connection, I'll repeat what I said then: it's _my personal use_ (and that's as far as my claim goes, which is not very far), and I also said that, generally speaking, the two forms are interchangeable. 
Cheers


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Right. Working on the corrections.


----------

